# Chrome OS coming this summer, named Chromebook



## Terminator02 (May 11, 2011)

of course, it always comes with a classy youtube video, this is google after all
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TVqe8ieqz10[/youtube]​Google's releasing their Chrome OS-clad netbooks, called "Chromebooks", this summer, and they're bringing a few new features to the platform. The new Chromebooks will have a better file browser, a new media player, and offline access for Gmail, Google Calendar, and Google Docs.
Here's how some of the new features will work:

The New File Manager
The new File manager will open files in the correct webapp when you double-click on them. When a webapp is "installed" through the Chrome Web Store, it registers file types that it handles so your Chromebook knows how to open them.

File Handlers Bridge the Gap Between Local and the Web
Certain file types have other contextual options. If you plug in an SD card full of photos, for example, it'll show up in your file manager, and you can do things like play a slideshow or send them straight to your Picasa web albums. It will work similarly for sending documents to Google Docs, or even with third-party applications like Box.net.

The Local Media Player
The new media player can skip tracks, pause, and create playlists. The video player opens videos in a panel that hovers over your Chrome window, so you can watch and work at the same time. You can, of course, full screen it if you're just watching.

Offline Webapps
Lastly, Google will soon be adding Gmail, Google Calendar, and Google Docs to the plethora of webapps on the Web Store that work offline (in the wake of Google Gears' death).

The new Chromebooks will be available in June, while offline access for Gmail, Calendar, and Docs will roll out "this summer". Oh, and they'll also be "jailbreakable" out of the box for tinkerers.[/p]




Source (Lifehacker)

Update:
Google's currently in the process of detailing Chrome OS' latest improvements and there are a couple of big 'uns: Netflix and Hulu support will be available right out of the box for the pair of new Chromebooks -- one from Samsung and one from Acer. An improved file manager has also been added to the upcoming version of Chrome OS, plus offline versions of Gmail, Google Calendar, and Google Docs -- all will be made available for Chromebook users this summer.

Far more monumental, Google's also just announced the cost of these Chromebooks and there's no upfront payment to speak of. Instead, Chrome OS laptops will be distributed on the basis of a recurring monthly subscription, which will cost $28 per user for businesses and $20 per user for schools. That includes regular software and hardware upgrades. Hardware as a service, folks![/p]



Spoiler: the 2 chromebooks announced



Samsung Series 5 (left)
Acer Chromebook(right)









Source (Engadget)

Update 2: more clarification on the subscriptions


----------



## Foxi4 (May 11, 2011)

Chrome and Chromium OS are downloadable as it is.

As for the laptop - massive fail.

A laptop with no hard drive in it is a really *stupid* idea - whoever thought "y'know what all those laptops have that we should get rid of? HARD DRIVES!" should be punished.


----------



## Wizerzak (May 11, 2011)

so no playing locally installed games? no steam?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  please tell me there's a 'normal laptop' mode....

@Foxi4, on the plus side, at least they should be quite cheap.


----------



## Slyakin (May 11, 2011)

Okay... It looks like Google is getting WAY ahead of itself. People aren't accustomed to the internet yet; It makes sense to some, but not to most others.

I still wonder just how cheap it'll be. Sounds really interesting.


----------



## Terminator02 (May 11, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> Chrome and Chromium OS are downloadable as it is.
> 
> As for the laptop - massive fail.
> 
> A laptop with no hard drive in it is a really *stupid* idea - whoever thought "y'know what all those laptops have that we should get rid of? HARD DRIVES!" should be punished.


it's not about removing the harddrive, or any other component really, it's about focusing solely on the INTERNET and only that, it's basically a small, casual netbook that you can carry around with some sort of wireless data (wifi, 3g, maybe 4g)

they basically replace the netbook with a much more compelling option, honestly, do you think you're going to be playing any non-browser based games from a netbook?

there are tons of online services that can sufficiently replace the old, standard methods of storage, image viewing, music, video, etc.

also, these chromebooks will operate a hell of a lot better than any netbook ever did, and it boots in around 5 seconds, you can just pull it out of your small bag, check something up, and put it back within 30 seconds

Edit: this is not made to replace laptops, it's just something small that you can carry around with you everywhere when you need more than just your smart phone


----------



## chrisrlink (May 11, 2011)

well google is gonna help us with that and won't throw a bitchfit like Sony but that seems to be the only good part of these laptops


----------



## The Catboy (May 11, 2011)

At first I was for this, now I am like :\ I don't like not having a hard drive, nor do I want all my stuff saved to the internet.
Also I love having a desktop!


----------



## Nujui (May 11, 2011)

I'd rather have a hard drive too.


----------



## Wizerzak (May 11, 2011)

Terminator02 said:
			
		

> they basically replace the netbook with a much more compelling option, honestly, do you think you're going to be playing any non-browser based games from a netbook?
> 
> Edit: this is not made to replace laptops, it's just something small that you can carry around with you everywhere when you need more than just your smart phone



I was hoping to install the OS on an average laptop instead of ubuntu, but now i know it can't run any local programs (not just games, things like photoshop too) i might not bother.


----------



## ZaeZae64 (May 11, 2011)

A Laptop with only the internet?
Who would want this? Honestly.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 11, 2011)

The whole point of carrying netbooks around is having a laptop that's tiny, light and doesn't consume alot of battery life.

Having a Chromebook automatically means that you'll have to either carry another netbook/laptop computer to work with your files or have an external storage device attached to it at all times.

This isn't an acceptable shortage, this isn't a "feature", this is just a "flaw".

Moreover, I've seen Netbooks powerful enough to pull off Lineage 2 or World of Warcraft, I can't see why using "large" applications on a smaller device is silly.

The idea of creating a device of this type is to make it as efficient and useful as possible. Carrying around 20 gadgets, each for a different purpose, is a long forgotten concept. Devices nowadays are targeted towards multi-purposeness, not specified use.

If I wanted to use the internet on a device that has low internal memory or no internal memory at all, I'd just use my smartphone. Oh, wait. Smartphones happen to have ALOT of internal memory nowadays.


----------



## Terminator02 (May 11, 2011)

Wizerzak said:
			
		

> Terminator02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a *netbook* with only the internet and integrated webapps

once again, *this is not a laptop replacement*, this will appeal the the market that bought/was thinking about buying netbooks, most people here probably do more heavy computing tasks and games etc, but the average consumer mostly uses just the internet, things like facebook, youtube, just casual computer users


----------



## CrimzonEyed (May 11, 2011)

Chrome OS is probably going to be a OS for bloggers and on the go secretary/personal assistants.


----------



## Wizerzak (May 11, 2011)

Terminator02 said:
			
		

> Wizerzak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I agree, this it what  thought it would be. But i presumed you'd at least be able to install stuff locally and have at least a BIT of internal storage; otherwise the 20 seconds you saved in the boot up time will be irrelevant compared to the time to download a 15MB powerpoint and a few pictures.


----------



## Terminator02 (May 11, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> The whole point of carrying netbooks around is having a laptop that's tiny, light and doesn't consume alot of battery life.
> 
> Having a Chromebook automatically means that you'll have to either carry another netbook/laptop computer to work with your files or have an external storage device attached to it at all times.
> 
> ...


your files are in the cloud, and you can access them anytime with wireless data, be it from 3g or wifi

are casual users riding the train playing lineage 2? they're checking their email, talking to people, or just listening to music, watching videos, or playing some casual games

the internet is multi-purpose, you can use it millions of different ways, for tons of different tasks

do you do everyday internet browsing on your smartphone? you must love the 4-inch displays on those things

Edit: to wizz

pictures would be loaded very fast, it's not like you're downloading an archive, and downloading a powerpoint isn't exactly that common


----------



## Foxi4 (May 11, 2011)

I'm not convinced that people will rely on the web so easily, especially after the recent Sony servers hacking. Data is *not* safe on the internet. In all factuality, it's less safe than it'd be on a drive filled with malware.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (May 11, 2011)

btw i think Tablets will win over Google os


----------



## Terminator02 (May 11, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> I'm not convinced that people will rely on the web so easily, especially after the recent Sony servers hacking. Data is *not* safe on the internet. In all factuality, it's less safe than it'd be on a drive filled with malware.
> that's google's main hurdle, getting people to fully migrate to the cloud
> 
> QUOTE(CrimzonEyed @ May 11 2011, 04:35 PM) btw i think Tablets will win over Google os


----------



## Foxi4 (May 11, 2011)

It's just various flavours of Linux, really. Google didn't re-invent the wheel. Android, Chromium, Chrome, they all have roots in Unix.

Android is obviously welcome on portable devices, since the complicated kernel it offers allows a whole lot of "magic".

Chrome and Chromium on the other hand feel like a really "stripped" version of the same experiance, and I'd much rather choose Ubuntu or something of that flavour rather than these... things.


----------



## SifJar (May 11, 2011)

What does it mean "jailbreakable"? Does it just mean that like the Cr-48 there is a "dev mode" switch allowing terminal access?


----------



## Foxi4 (May 11, 2011)

SifJar said:
			
		

> What does it mean "jailbreakable"? Does it just mean that like the Cr-48 there is a "dev mode" switch allowing terminal access?



It means that you will have ROOT access out-of-the-box.


----------



## Pyrmon (May 11, 2011)

Meh. My Ubuntu netbook does all of that AND has a HDD. So no ChromeOS for me.


----------



## Wizerzak (May 11, 2011)

pyrmon24 said:
			
		

> Meh. My Ubuntu netbook does all of that AND has a HDD. So no ChromeOS for me.



starts in 5 seconds from complete shut down?


----------



## SifJar (May 11, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> It's just various flavours of Linux, really. Google didn't re-invent the wheel. Android, Chromium, Chrome, they all have roots in Unix.
> 
> Android is obviously welcome on portable devices, since the complicated kernel it offers allows a whole lot of "magic".
> 
> Chrome and Chromium on the other hand feel like a really "stripped" version of the same experiance, and I'd much rather choose Ubuntu or something of that flavour rather than these... things.


Then it isn't aimed at you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Personally, I probably wouldn't want this at this point in time. Maybe someday in the future when web apps can properly replace desktop apps. For now though, I intend to get install Chrome(/Chromium) OS on a bootable USB drive for firing up when I need quick internet access. If I were to have it installed full time, I'd need another OS installed as well for when I wasn't just wanting the internet (which realistically wouldn't be all that often I reckon).


----------



## Foxi4 (May 11, 2011)

[youtube]_csBj4iOqXY[/youtube]

...questions?


----------



## Selim873 (May 11, 2011)

Not really into this... For business purposes as in browsing the web, eMail, shopping, stuff like that, it's perfect, but to people like 99% of us here, that's a bit too limited, plus, no hard drive??  How would that work exactly, what about %temp% files and folders, cache, etc.?  Maybe flash memory.

The Student Edition of Windows XP and Ubuntu (Both on my netbook, XP primarily) are just fine.


----------



## TheDestroyer (May 11, 2011)

I'll be getting this one.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 NO MORE REFORMAT.. xD OR WAIT? WHERE"S MY EFFING [email protected] its all on the web.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 internet everywhere ftw..


----------



## Foxi4 (May 12, 2011)

TheDestroyer said:
			
		

> I'll be getting this one..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sure. We're progressing from ATA to SATA, from SATA II throught III to Solid State Drives just to lower our read/write speed to the connection speed, bottlenecking everything we've worked for throughout the last years of hard drive development.

Yesss, that 1-3Mbit/s read/write speed is EXACTLY what I need.


----------



## Squirps (May 12, 2011)

What can you do with it if you DON'T have internet?


----------



## lordrand11 (May 12, 2011)

It looks good and I'll definitely try it out but as it stands right now it seems too cloud computish for me.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 12, 2011)

aguyyyy said:
			
		

> What can you do with it if you DON'T have internet?



The internet is supposed to be a tool to be utilized by the hardware, not the other way around. Stripping a device of essential hardware doesn't make it more advanced, it's a regression.

Without a hard drive in place, you won't be able to experiance the internet to it's fullest anyways. What about downloadable content, professional software, video games? Y'know - everything a randomly selected netbook CAN do and this one can't?

If you're willing to limit yourself to the utilities that Google gives you in the package and ones that are web-based - fine. Just don't expect too many people to make that step with you.


----------



## Pyrmon (May 12, 2011)

Wizerzak said:
			
		

> pyrmon24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Honestly, waiting 10-15 more seconds for my machine to boot doesn't bother me and really shouldn't bother anyone in their sane minds. Besides, my netbbok is always in sleep mode, so I have pretty quick access to it in any time. Oh, and did I mention my netbook isn't rendered completely useless in a situation with no internet connection, such as in a plane?
Don't get me wrong, I like the core concept, but we simply aren't ready for it in the current state of things.


----------



## Terminator02 (May 12, 2011)

aguyyyy said:
			
		

> What can you do with it if you DON'T have internet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dude, this isn't a powerhouse laptop, this is a chromebook, for casual internet browsing and media consumption, and netbooks suck at multitasking, videogames, and professional work (due to screen real estate), people don't buy netbooks to do that, they buy them for... the net


----------



## Sterling (May 12, 2011)

I want this so bad. It's a great idea that won't fail like that one from Oracle. Honestly, I don't like carrying my Craptop everywhere. I also like writing on the go, and the most I play on the internet is Runescape. I hear it's going to have a dedicated client for it. So, I'll have my games and fun computer at home, and a time fly out the window CromeOSBook for the other places. Also, it's going to be sooo cheap. I think 20 bucks a month until the computer is paid for, then all you have to pay for is the 3G, or not if you have many places for dedicated Wi-Fi.


----------



## Deleted-220713 (May 12, 2011)

Really looking forward to this.
Hopefully I'll have a laptop by the time it's released.

Btw. I lol'd at the video, I love Google's sense of humor.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (May 12, 2011)

So then, the network is the computer!!11! What an original idea, I've never heard that before. The idea hasn't being floating around since ENQUIRE and HyperCard...

I can see things like this having there space, but not until the subscriptions include unlimited bandwidth. Also a Tablet/Slate pc would have probably being a better option.


----------



## naved.islam14 (May 12, 2011)

I so wanna get this.


----------



## chris888222 (May 12, 2011)

This might help A LOT for my education purposes. I can easily use this for research, haha. ^^

Although i must say chromebooks are not as portable as iPads, i'm sure they're speedier.

Plus, at $400+, this baby is a real bargain.


----------



## RupeeClock (May 12, 2011)

Suppose you need to put some files on a memory stick and then take them into work on a word document?

Then what?


----------



## cwstjdenobs (May 12, 2011)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Suppose you need to put some files on a memory stick and then take them into work on a word document?
> 
> Then what?



You export to an ODF format that Word will (well should) also support. At least importing.

And you still use MS Office at work?

EDIT: And there's no reason to presume there won't be an export to Word plugin for the local version of googles wp anyhows. And if not someone will build a site with one quite soon.


----------



## basf11214 (May 12, 2011)

My school's IT only supports Windows and OSX.  If I can't take my law exams and can't access the library's network, then this thing has no educational uses for me.


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 12, 2011)

When your upload speed goes at 25kB/s and downloading is 150kB/s, I don't think that storing everything on the internet is a good thing. Doubt this will be good anywhere without decent speed internet.

My netbook can run Portal and an insanely large number of free (and some not free *Braid and Audiosurf*) indies. It has around a hundred movies, Sony Vegas, Photoshop, around a thousand e-books, a decent amount of music and a ton of documents, and with all that it still has around 75 GB left. No thank you Google. As for the whole "5 seconds" thing, I hibernate my netbook, don't like shutting it down. It loads just about that fast from Hibernation.

I find it quite difficult to see this being used that productively when you have so many limitations with it.


----------



## FireGrey (May 12, 2011)

Only way i see this being a win is if it has most of these features:
-under $100
-10-20 hours battery life
-Play any flash game
-Developers making chrome apps of programs (eg. Game Maker, Photoshop, etc.)
-Low specs not noticeable even when 50 tabs are opened


----------



## Wintrale (May 12, 2011)

It's not actually that bad an idea - a lightweight device to be used predominantly for general internet use. Surf the web, check your mail, watch some Youtube videos, update your Facebook or Twitter... You aren't meant to do much more'n that, at least that's the impression I get. Sure, the Chrome Store adds a bunch of other stuff but nothing exceptional. Seems mostly Flash Games people are stupid enough to actually pay for.


----------



## nintendoom (May 12, 2011)

Wintrale said:
			
		

> It's not actually that bad an idea - a lightweight device to be used predominantly for general internet use. Surf the web, check your mail, watch some Youtube videos, update your Facebook or Twitter... You aren't meant to do much more'n that, at least that's the impression I get. Sure, the Chrome Store adds a bunch of other stuff but nothing exceptional. Seems mostly Flash Games people are stupid enough to actually pay for.


It is a bad idea...

What would happen if their servers get hacked?
or when their servers are down?


----------



## FireGrey (May 12, 2011)

TechnoWorm said:
			
		

> Wintrale said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure cause google isn't that secure /sarcasm


----------



## purechaos996 (May 12, 2011)

Google practically owns the internet already so I doubt they are going to get hacked anytime soon.


----------



## SifJar (May 12, 2011)

TechnoWorm said:
			
		

> Wintrale said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I cannot remember a time when Google has gone down completely. Occasionally GMail has off days, but that's about it I believe. And anyway, there are plenty of other sites out there to use if Google is down, provided you can get past the login screen without connecting to Google's servers (not sure if its possible or not).


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (May 12, 2011)

They had a site where you could sign up to be a beta tester, at one point. I signed up, but never got anything of the sort.

But you know, would this allow for Minecraft play? Technically, it IS a flash game.


----------



## prowler (May 12, 2011)

Sora de Eclaune said:
			
		

> They had a site where you could sign up to be a beta tester, at one point. I signed up, but never got anything of the sort.
> 
> But you know, would this allow for Minecraft play? Technically, it IS a flash game.


Technically, Minecraft is a Java game.


----------



## Wizerzak (May 12, 2011)

Sora de Eclaune said:
			
		

> They had a site where you could sign up to be a beta tester, at one point. I signed up, but never got anything of the sort.
> 
> But you know, would this allow for Minecraft play? Technically, it IS a flash game.



no cause apparently you can't install stuff.... *grumble*


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 12, 2011)

I'd never even heard of Google Gears.

Funny vid though; I like the sense of humour.


----------



## The Catboy (May 12, 2011)

SifJar said:
			
		

> I cannot remember a time when Google has gone down completely. Occasionally GMail has off days, but that's about it I believe. And anyway, there are plenty of other sites out there to use if Google is down, provided you can get past the login screen without connecting to Google's servers (not sure if its possible or not).


There was one day I remember when Google crashed and that was when the Dream World started in Japan and pretty much the whole internet suffered


----------



## Slyakin (May 12, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> Sora de Eclaune said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't there some type of Java emulator out there? I know it sounds kind of stupid, but I think I remember some type of in-browser Java emulator for... some reason.

And since Minecraft can be played in browser...


----------



## SifJar (May 12, 2011)

Java can run in a browser, its not an emulator. You can just embed Java applets in web pages, and with a little bit of work you can run them in Chrome OS (or Chromium OS) - there's a guide on Hexxeh's Chromium OS wiki.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 12, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Isn't there some type of Java emulator out there? I know it sounds kind of stupid, but I think I remember some type of in-browser Java emulator for... some reason.
> 
> And since Minecraft can be played in browser...



The Minecraft levels are *huge* and require Temp storage to even run, let alone expand. No access to storage cuts your dreams short.

I've seen an article about a Chromebook running Ubuntu though, apparently those babies have 6Gb flash drives, they're just not accessible via ChromeOS.

Dual-boot time, ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## Wintrale (May 12, 2011)

TechnoWorm said:
			
		

> It is a bad idea...
> 
> What would happen if their servers get hacked?
> or when their servers are down?



This is Google we're talking about. Their security is basically Skynet and they converted most of China into storage for their servers. Even if someone _was_ stupid enough to try to hack the biggest search engine in the world, the chances of them actually succeeding are remarkably slim.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 12, 2011)

Wintrale said:
			
		

> TechnoWorm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ORLY?


----------



## cwstjdenobs (May 12, 2011)

This thread got me interested so I decided to start reading up at chromium.org. I really liked this.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Subcases:
> 
> Chromium OS developer: They will use the device in a manner similar to Google Chrome OS, perhaps with some added capability (shell access, etc). This is a common and valuable developer use case; these developers contribute back to the Chromium OS project.
> Interactive developer: The developer uses the device like a normal laptop.
> ...



EDIT: And to the neigh sayers, I'd read up a bit. I was a bit sceptical but I'm really liking some of the ideas here http://www.chromium.org/chromium-os/chromi.../developer-mode.


----------



## DrOctapu (May 12, 2011)

For $500 bucks I can get a decent notebook and install actual linux on it. Thanks, but no thanks until I can get something for what I'm paying.


----------



## awssk8er (May 13, 2011)

Great idea, and amazing commercial... but:

1) If you don't have internet in a place. You cannot do anything.

2) Say you want to do something like... add a rom to your micro SD card. I don't think it could do that. Or use any program.

I don't know. Google will most likely make it amazing.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (May 13, 2011)

chao1212 said:
			
		

> For $500 bucks I can get a decent notebook and install actual linux on it. Thanks, but no thanks until I can get something for what I'm paying.



You can actually install Linux on this.


----------



## Pyrmon (May 13, 2011)

cwstjdenobs said:
			
		

> chao1212 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, super low RAM is even better than decent RAM. On Linux too!


----------



## cwstjdenobs (May 13, 2011)

pyrmon24 said:
			
		

> cwstjdenobs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Both of these have 2 gigs. That's hardly low ram.


----------



## Nimbus (May 13, 2011)

cwstjdenobs said:
			
		

> pyrmon24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually, by todays standards 2GB is quite weak.

Aside from the netbooks at my work (Which for some reason, were no longer on display, assuming they got rid of them), no computer has below 3GB of RAM. 

Hell, I wouldn't buy anything that has less than 4GB, and I use Arch Linux with openbox and all that minimal stuff.


----------



## Pyrmon (May 13, 2011)

That 500$ can get me a full 4Gb of RAM and at least a 250gb HDD. Compare that to the 2Gb of RAM and 16gb SSD they come with.


----------



## Terminator02 (May 13, 2011)

are we really arguing over the specs? it's just a browser, it doesn't need that much RAM, it doesn't need a harddrive, files go to the cloud


----------



## Pyrmon (May 13, 2011)

Terminator02 said:
			
		

> are we really arguing over the specs? it's just a browser, it doesn't need that much RAM, it doesn't need a harddrive, files go to the cloud


But why pay 400-500$ for a cloud machine with low specs when you could pay the same price for a machine that could run any OS, including ChromeOS, which would make it a fast browsing machine, but with much better specs and the ability to use an actual OS. It's simply not worth it. If the computer was cheaper I would reconsider.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (May 13, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> [youtube]_csBj4iOqXY[/youtube]
> 
> ...questions?
> I was going to say that, too.
> ...


Ubuntu requires a minimum of 256MB of RAM.
(Not sure if later versions need more, but 10.10 requires at least 256MB.)


----------



## naruses (May 13, 2011)

That would have been appealing in a few years when there are speedier connections.

Now it doesn't really make sense, atleast for me.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 13, 2011)

cwstjdenobs said:
			
		

> *neigh* sayers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


4 gigabits of RAM is rubbish. This laptop has 32Gb; that's far more common.


----------



## SifJar (May 13, 2011)

awssk8er said:
			
		

> Great idea, and amazing commercial... but:
> 
> 1) If you don't have internet in a place. You cannot do anything.
> 
> ...


1)Many HTML5 apps have offline caching, and so work (obviously in a more limited fashion) offline.
2)There is a file browser, so there is no reason you couldn't.


----------



## tehnoobshow (May 13, 2011)

Urm i would rather have a hard drive.......and as for my opinion on this.......google are getting way ahead of themselves.


----------



## Pyrmon (May 13, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> cwstjdenobs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, 4gb of RAM is the standard. Any more is useless and any less isn't has good. And exactly what laptop has 32gb of RAM?


----------



## luke_c (May 13, 2011)

pyrmon24 said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's a difference between Gigabytes (GB) and Gigabits (Gb).
When he said 32Gb is more common, it equates to 4GB.
4Gb of RAM would be 0.5GB, which is ...yeah, rubbish.


----------



## SifJar (May 13, 2011)

luke_c said:
			
		

> pyrmon24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To clarify, he's mocking you.


----------



## Pyrmon (May 14, 2011)

luke_c said:
			
		

> pyrmon24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who the fuck uses gigabits instead of Gigabytes?


----------



## Foxi4 (May 14, 2011)

It's called being a nomenclature biatch. When he says 4Gb of RAM, it's obvious that he means 4 Gigabytes. If he had aprox. 512 Megabytes RAM, he probably wouldn't be bitching about the ChromeBook because it'd be a step forward for him comparable to swapping a car for a jet fighter plane.


----------



## luke_c (May 14, 2011)

pyrmon24 said:
			
		

> luke_c said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The human population tends to. Sarcasm aside, point is, it's a unit of measurement whether you like it or not, just like Mb and MB being different, so are Gb and GB.
Heard of 3Gb/s and 6Gb/s HDDs? That's just one example of where it is used.


----------



## chyyran (May 14, 2011)

Wait, no rolling hills of green?
NOOOOOOOOooOO

But anyways, no HDD is a great idea, but it's not going to work.
Why?
Because this idea is ahead of it's time.

For people who say that this is going to be cheap, think about who's gonna pay for the 3G access.


----------



## Terminator02 (May 14, 2011)

you do get 100 MB of data over 3g free per month IIRC


----------



## air2004 (May 14, 2011)

Hi I'm an idiot , and I like paying for rent to own hardware , I do all my shopping at rent a center because paying 2 the price of the product is always better than paying all the money up front , and I love the reliability of the internet from my web provider ( it has never gone down when I needed it ) and I love the fact that somone else will always update my progs. wether I want them to or not .......... I ALSO LOVE THE FACT THAT THIS SOUNDS LIKE A MAINFRAME FROM THE 60'S


----------

